# The tournament archer magazine



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

THIS MAGAZINE WILL BE A MUST HAVE CHECK IT OUT
:thumbs_up
http://www.thetournamentarcher.com/


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Do you have to have large forearms to be a PRO archer? :wink:



Sounds like a great rag.


----------



## bevins587 (Jan 15, 2007)

Pretty pricey for just 6 issues, but might still have to subscribe.


----------



## thepoplin (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow that looks really cool. :thumbs_up


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm in. It's nice to have a real target archer's mag.


----------



## TourneyArcher (Dec 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for the Thread we do appreciate it and I hope to meet each and every one of you on the tourney trail sometime..

Tony Haynes...


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

wolfman_73 said:


> Do you have to have large forearms to be a PRO archer? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great rag.


That was funny!! :teeth:


Looks like it will be great material!!


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm so excited for the mag. Sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

Up for the night


----------



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Kevin H (Dec 23, 2007)

I think my phone's bugged. Cause it's looks like someone has started a magazine based on a conversation I had with U.S. Archer about their pathetic lack of U.S. archery tournament coverage. Anyway, THANK YOU. I will be a subscriber soon.


----------



## JPblkSS (Jul 28, 2005)

definantly a great magazine..ill be letting everyone i know about it..nice website also..set up nice...cant wait to get the first issue

Jared


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

The writers are the real deal pros that have done it all and are still doing it!!

For the tournament archer that wants to up his game whether it be 3D, spots, Fita...etc, you would be nuts not to get this magazine. 

Everybody always asks questions on here about how to do this and that?

Finally a venue for everybody to get some answers from the guys that do it best! 

How do I prepare mentally?

How can I up my yardage game?

How can I fix target panic?

Why am I freezing on target?

What setup do the pros use?

How do I go about getting sponsors?

How does lighting affect yardage?

Big arrow or small arrows, what are the pros and cons?

High grip or low grip, which one is best for me?

How can I deal with pressure on the last shot? Yadda yadda yadda....

This is the knowledge that people pay coaches for. So if $36 is too much for you to pay than I don't know what to tell you. 

This is only the tip of the iceberg guys, the magazine will only get better.

No I am not a paid sponsor, but I do know Tony and Lea personally, and I can tell you that their love for archery will not be topped by anyone and you will be hard pressed to find a nicer couple anywhere!

Give them a call, get a subscription and maybe Lea will even send you some of her famous cookies.

Eddie Fosnaugh


----------



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

Sticky


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Smile*

I would take a new picture for the front page It looks more like the WWF then Happy people doing Archery 

SMILE archery is Fun.:shade:


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

After looking at that picture with everyone, from all of us that lives here by Chance we can laugh and say he looks much bigger and badder than he really is. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TourneyArcher (Dec 15, 2008)

*I know I know..*

Yes these guys do like a few axe murderers...Really they are bunch of GREAT guys and if you ever get to know them you will agree. The reason I did that picture was to try to capture what they look like when they hit the coarse..Going forward as we cover Iowa,ATA,Vegas,ASA an so forth we will take some pictures of in the field stuff and rotate the front page every other month with other shooters...I alos love the forearm bit too..That was funny...


----------



## Darrin (Jan 13, 2004)

*eddie lee..*

You have the right idea!! some of the questions you posted are EXACTLY what some of us are writing on. What works for some of us won't work for others. Keeping an open mind, saving the good information and overlooking the info that doesn't fit your style is a huge part of a person's success!! Look for an article on sponsorship very soon!! Thanks for the support!! Darrin C


----------



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

First mags will go out when?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

winger said:


> After looking at that picture with everyone, from all of us that lives here by Chance we can laugh and say he looks much bigger and badder than he really is. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought the same thing...lol....my husband has shot with Chance since he started shootin'!!!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Chance came up here and hunted with me in November. Chance is a great guy. Unfortunatly I couldn't get him and his cool dad a deer.


----------



## TourneyArcher (Dec 15, 2008)

*Deadline*

Our deadline is Jan. 6th for having all the sponsorship entries. As for the articles for the mag. 99% of them are done and already inserted into the magazine so we should be shipping by the start of the 4th week of January. We are covering IOWA,ATA,1st ASA,Vegas, and the 1st IBO in January and February for the second issue. The second issue is when the new Power Rankings will be going out. The first issue will cover will be the Power Rankings Final for 08' along with an article on Stabilizers.Aiming and Yardage for a few of the Tech pieces along with coverage of IBO,ASA,NFAA,FITA,and NAA from last year...


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Signed up over the phone this evening, looks like a great publication. I am loking forward to it. 

Les


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

I signed up over the phone today!! Lea is so nice to deal with!! Spoke with her for over 30 minutes about archery!!


----------



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Finally a magazine for the rest of us!!!*

Hunting mags are great to read but it will be really nice to have a dedicated mag for all things tournament. I have felt that this portion of the archery industry has been left out of the magazine line-up for quite some time.

This is great news - I will definitely be a subscriber!

Best of luck on the release!!


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

I hope that thing got 100 pages in it for that price LOL but I need to get it will place order later.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

*Finally!!!*

I'll make my phone call Monday morning.:wav:


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Woooo Hoooo!!! I got a subscription as a Christmas gift from the folks! Can't wait till it's in the mailbox!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

need to get my subscription in.
thanks guys


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

just got of the phone with lea see seams so nice on the phone cant wait to get it.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

When will the first issue hit the streets?


----------



## Lea (Dec 15, 2008)

The first issue will be out the end of January.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I guess I need to get my order in then:mg:


----------



## grizzlyman (Jan 31, 2004)

Just ordered mine over the phone and cant wait to see it. Give Lea a call she'll set you up and is the nicest person.

Shane


----------



## speciii (Dec 28, 2008)

Just a thought suggestion. A new periodical generally sends out a sampler free addition to entice its targeted audience. Maybe they should of done this as well.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

*I'm in!*

I ordered our subscription today. We are looking forward to this. Hopefully, it will live up to expectations. It looks like good people are involved with this magazine.


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Ttt*

Bump it up!!

:shade:


----------



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

Up for the night


----------



## Lea (Dec 15, 2008)

:teeth:Just letting everyone know we will be at the ISAA pro am this weekend in Mason City, Iowa. Make sure you stop by the booth and say hello!!! Good luck to everyone shooting.:teeth:


----------



## Big Dutch (Dec 5, 2008)

Will this magazine be available in (book)stores? If so, can you tell us which stores will carry them?


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

:thumbs_up For a great mag an awesome people


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Big Dutch said:


> Will this magazine be available in (book)stores? If so, can you tell us which stores will carry them?


you can order it online


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Has anybody gotten to look over this magazine yet? Like to know if it's worth it.


----------



## suszq (Jan 30, 2009)

I am definitely ordering this magazine. It looks cool and it has stuff from Danny McCarthy and he is one of my heros.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Has it shipped yet???


----------



## wits (Dec 29, 2006)

Got mine today!!:thumbs_up


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Any updates on when this is coming? I still have not received mine? :dontknow:


----------



## TourneyArcher (Dec 15, 2008)

Da30Pointer said:


> Any updates on when this is coming? I still have not received mine? :dontknow:


We shipped on Thursday you should be getting yours anyday.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Read mine this weekend, great topics and writers. 

Keep them coming.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just got mine in the mail today hopefully it will tell me how to screw my head on right for the next pro/am. I also had the pleasure of meeting some of the people in Hattiesburg.:thumbs_up


----------



## FuzzyD (Aug 24, 2004)

Got mine ! I like it alot , found the information and the opinions of these fine archers to be really valuable............looking forward to future issues of the magazine.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Will you be set up in Louisville to take subscription's and will you have any copies with you for those who subscribe?


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Got mine and I read it all in one sitting it is awesome thanks guys and gals


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

dkoutdoors said:


> Got mine and I read it all in one sitting it is awesome thanks guys and gals


Glad, he didn't tell us where the sitting was LOL


----------



## Lea (Dec 15, 2008)

TN ARCHER said:


> Will you be set up in Louisville to take subscription's and will you have any copies with you for those who subscribe?


Yes we will be in Louisville, and if you sign up you will get the first issue.:thumbs_up


----------



## TourneyArcher (Dec 15, 2008)

*No Books Stores Yet*

Honestly we are trying to really learn how to do this right before we go to that level and I am not sure we even want too. We enjoy talking with all of you and I think if we get too big that will be very hard and that is not what we want to do. We will see how this first year goes and what direction to go in but right now we are not even looking at any bookstores. Besides what ones will be open 6 months from now.



Big Dutch said:


> Will this magazine be available in (book)stores? If so, can you tell us which stores will carry them?


----------



## TourneyArcher (Dec 15, 2008)

*Favorite Article*

So I need to know since you all have got them now. What in the first issue did you like the best? Article or Power Rankings?? Let me know...


----------



## grizzlyman (Jan 31, 2004)

I usually pick articles of interest to me and just read them. But the tournament archers is the first one I have read the whole thing. Personally I like all of it, articles, shooter profiles and the power rankings. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

TourneyArcher said:


> So I need to know since you all have got them now. What in the first issue did you like the best? Article or Power Rankings?? Let me know...


Articles. :thumbs_up

Lien2


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Received my copy as soon as I arrived back from Hattiesburg!!!

Let's just say... it is freaking awesome!!!! lots of great info and excellent articles to read!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Well done Tony and Lea!! It was a pleasure getting to meet you guys in Hattiesburg!!! Hope to see you again in Paris!!!


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

CONGRATS Tony and Lea.......gotta go eat some ribs now..grin!!

Eddie


----------



## Lea (Dec 15, 2008)

eddie lee said:


> CONGRATS Tony and Lea.......gotta go eat some ribs now..grin!!
> 
> Eddie


Yah and if Jan's cooking them they will be great!!! Thanks for rubbin it in!!!:tongue:


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

*I like it!*

Picked mine up in Hattiesburg. Good stuff!!! 

Hey Lea. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

TourneyArcher said:


> So I need to know since you all have got them now. What in the first issue did you like the best? Article or Power Rankings?? Let me know...


Articles without a doubt!!! Just knowing how these guys do their stuff is awesome and it give ideas for future set-up.

Featured Archers is fun also! How they train, how they start. When I was very young, I was reading this in US Archer ... it really hooked me on archery.

Ranking, since I'm not shooting ASA nor IBO (I do FITA only), I don't really care but it is more US oriented so I think it is ok for you guys. It won't stop me from reading it 

Good job, finally a REAL Magazine!!!!

:thumbs_up


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Lea said:


> Yes we will be in Louisville, and if you sign up you will get the first issue.:thumbs_up


Great! C ya in Louisville.:wink:


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

*Great job!!!*

Just order it on Monday March 9. Got it on Friday the 13. Great magazine!! Articles are great. Good job to all that put this together. Thanks Tony and Lea. From the Editor article was very nicely wrote. Good luck. Hope to meet you both someday. Thanks again.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

*indoor worlds*

Are you going to be at indoor worlds.


----------



## Lea (Dec 15, 2008)

*Indoor Worlds*

We are shooting on Sunday, but we wont have a booth at the shoot.


----------



## xtracker (Jul 14, 2003)

*magazine*

Now that we have the first issue how long until the next one ships?


----------

